# Kicker Motor Shaft Length and Transom height



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking into getting a kicker for my river sled. My transom measures 24" high, all the way across. I know a 25" shaft on a kicker motor would do the trick, however there are not as many options brand wise to get a 4-6hp kicker with a 25" transom. 
I have had a few people tell me, that I should be able to put a kicker with a 20" shaft on my transom and it would do the trick...since the prop would be below the water line, it would give me enough push to hold against current, or go very slowly against it. Does anyone have any experience with this?? I want to get a 4 stroke yamaha in a 6hp, but it's not available in a 25" shaft. Or does anyone have a kicker with a 25" shaft that has any input, good or bad. Appreciate any advice here.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Sam, Im grasping at straws here. Cabelas and Bass Pro have an external motor mount for small outboards. that may get ya close enough with a long shaft. Just got a new 6hp Yamaha from Van's. Good motors. PM sent


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Just put an auxilary adjustable outboard motor mount. There are a few to choose from, below is a picture of a panther, which is the higher end. You would be able to put any length shaft motor on these things. 

I have used them in the past and they work great. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Auxi...=motor+mount&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks guys, appreciate it. I know about the motor mount, but most likely I will go with a 80lb thrust trolling motor, if I can't get away with mounting a kicker directly to my transom.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

For the application your using it for I'd guess it does work. But if needed to run full throttle to get somewhere, you'd be starving the water pump and end up shortening the engine's life from over heating. The amount of air/turbulence caused by the bottom of the boat and transom would create so much air/bubbles and possibly not getting enough water to the impellor. That could really do some damage. Typically, if your cavatation plate is not under the water surface while running you are going to have/create problems. That's why it is not recommended. And for running "skinny water" that's what the adjustable tilt angle is for.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A kicker that is not below the transom is losing a lot of efficiency in forward, and will be absolutely useless in reverse.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

The electric sounds like a much better option, if you can adjust the depth of it to what ever you need.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

He deleted his post on how it was working so good... ????


----------

